# Why Is Alain Delon So Popular On This Forum?



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 11, 2019)

The guy is gl, sure, but it's the exact same thing with Gandy on lookism, treated like a God despite the fact that there are way better-looking males out there.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 11, 2019)

yea I agree, he is pretty overrated.


----------



## fukmylyf (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

He’s extremely overrated it seems from reading comments he seems “high class” whatever that means. It sounds like aspie romanticism. Your either good looking or your not

I mean from a psl standpoint he’ll never be above a 6 because of cuck eyes and average height and frame.

All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.


Incredible. How can someone be this retarded? 
Why would he repeatedly be called one of the most beautiful men this world has seen by the loads of people, if he was just “slightly above the average white guy”?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Incredible. How can someone be this retarded?
> Why would he repeatedly be called one of the most beautiful men this world has seen by the loads of people, if he was just “slightly above the average white guy”?


Cause I’ve seen people who look like him irl and even more who mog him.

David Gandy mogs him, Tyler Maher mogs him, broderick hunter mogs him, Jeremy Meeks mogs him, most Instagram psl 6-7 models mog him, Chico mogs him, Sean mogs him ORB mogs him, One choice on lookism mogs him, AMNESIA mogs him, dare I say even crisick mogs him.

And you know why? Eye area. It’s literally his round beta eyes that hold him back


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Aug 11, 2019)

inb4 @mido the reichcoping shitskin.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 11, 2019)

@Pietrosiek


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

Alain can look like a preety boy 













Or like a prince



















Or like Mafia boss






Or like harizmatic, narcistic, serial killer















Or like a cesar 






He's not just preetyboy, or masculine man, he can change his eyes from sweet angel to mafia boss, he's universaly goodlooking, classicly hendsome, he can be gentelman cuck or serial killer but he will always look highclass and harizmatic


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 11, 2019)

low t circle-jerk


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He’s extremely overrated it seems from reading comments he seems “high class” whatever that means. It sounds like aspie romanticism. Your either good looking or your not
> 
> I mean from a psl standpoint he’ll never be above a 6 because of cuck eyes and average height and frame.
> 
> All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.




I think this tells a lot about looksmaxers and lookismers tbh

Gandy revolutionized the male model industry because he was too muscly/masculine and before him, male models were more andro. Alain's "high class" basically means, good looking with low dimorphism. It's a fact that lookismers have higher dimorphism than looksmaxers, everything makes sense now


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Cause I’ve seen people who look like him irl and even more who mog him.


I doubt it. Like I said earlier, why would he be praised as one of the most beautiful men the world has seen by a lot of people if he was just slightly above average? I know. It’s because he isn’t. 


Bobbu flay said:


> David Gandy mogs him, Tyler Maher mogs him, broderick hunter mogs him, Jeremy Meeks mogs him, most Instagram psl 6-7 models mog him, Chico mogs him, Sean mogs him ORB mogs him, One choice on lookism mogs him, AMNESIA mogs him, dare I say even crisick mogs him.


It all comes down to preference. There will be people which find him better looking than the people you just listed and there will be ones which don’t, but saying that he’s just slightly better looking than the average white guy is just plain ridiculous.


Bobbu flay said:


> And you know why? Eye area. It’s literally his round beta eyes that hold him back


Not everyone needs hunter eyes to look good. 




His eyes look just fine.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He’s extremely overrated it seems from reading comments he seems “high class” whatever that means. It sounds like aspie romanticism. Your either good looking or your not
> 
> I mean from a psl standpoint he’ll never be above a 6 because of cuck eyes and average height and frame.
> 
> All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.


movie halo - di caprio is not a chad level in looks, he gets halo from movies, he is still a prettboy tho


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Or like a cesar



I didn't know that was him






Damn, he was born in 35, I thought he was younger, like 50-60s


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He’s extremely overrated it seems from reading comments he seems “high class” whatever that means. It sounds like aspie romanticism. Your either good looking or your not
> 
> I mean from a psl standpoint he’ll never be above a 6 because of cuck eyes and average height and frame.
> 
> All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.


In what world does he have cuck eyes? His best feature is his eyes.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 11, 2019)

I think people look better in films it's a big halo


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I doubt it. Like I said earlier, why would he be praised as one of the most beautiful men the world has seen by a lot of people if he was just slightly above average? I know. It’s because he isn’t.
> 
> It all comes down to preference. There will be people which find him better looking than the people you just listed and there will be ones which don’t, but saying that he’s just slightly better looking than the average white guy is just plain ridiculous.
> 
> ...





MD_Hopeful69 said:


> In what world does he have cuck eyes? His best feature is his eyes.











Do I need to post more? 

It’s my personal opinion I guess but even in the photo above where he’s squinting. He looks weak like scared or timid. Your eyes tell a story.

He’s good looking I’m not saying he’s not but he’ll never be up there in my opinion as truly good looking cause of his eyes it’s like looking at a puppy.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Alain can look like a preety boy
> 
> View attachment 95517
> 
> ...


this was even gayer than @mido the slayer posts holy shit

you are the worst poster on the website, even worse than @BrettyBoy


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 95529
> View attachment 95530
> 
> 
> ...


everybody is squinting. Delon have great eyes becouse they look preetyboyish when he wants or he can just squint and look misterious



cocainecowboy said:


> this was even gayer than @mido the slayer posts holy shit
> 
> you are the worst poster on the website, even worse than @BrettyBoy


fuck you little bitch


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

XD


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> everybody is squinting. Delon have great eyes becouse they look preetyboyish when he wants or he can just squint and look misterious
> 
> 
> fuck you little bitch


Have you


Pietrosiek said:


> everybody is squinting. Delon have great eyes becouse they look preetyboyish when he wants or he can just squint and look misterious
> 
> 
> fuck you little bitch




How he is he squinting? Watch the interview.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Have you
> 
> 
> 
> How he is he squinting? Watch the interview.



gandy is not squinting but what's wrong with it? i squint subconsciously very often 

Also still waiting for your pics. Can't wait wo see how much you mog me


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> gandy is not squinting but what's wrong with it? i squint subconsciously very often
> 
> Also still waiting for your pics. Can't wait wo see how much you mog me


You got discord I’ll pm you not posting my pics on this incel rot nest

I know why you idolize alain delon so much it’s because you both got the same scared prey eyes HAHA


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

i don't want pm post it here
i showed my face now it's your turn


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> i don't want pm post it here


I will dm you on discord like I said I’m not posting my pics on a incel lurknest. I’m in school and work I’m not tryna get doxed or be associated with this place.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I will dm you on discord like I said I’m not posting my pics on a incel lurknest. I’m in school and work I’m not tryna get doxed or be associated with this place.


i'm in school to


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> i'm in school to


Good for you for risking your reputation being associated with a place like this.

Like I said I will dm you but on discord not trying to be associated with this place.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

so why you wrote that you will post pics here?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> so why you wrote that you will post pics here?


Add me on discord so I can send my pics or not lol this whole back and forth is ridiculous

How many times do I have to say I’ll dm you on discord


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

never mind then if people can't see it it's not worth it i know that i mog you to oblivion


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 95529
> View attachment 95530
> 
> 
> ...


One of Europe’s most prominent screen sex symbols in the 60s will never be above 6 PSL because of his eye area? Ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> never mind then if people can't see it it's not worth it i know that i mog you to oblivion


Dude if your scared to get mogged alright then I’m waiting for you to add me on discord
I’m 


Alexanderr said:


> One of Europe’s most prominent screen sex symbols in the 60s will never be above 6 PSL because of his eye area? Ridiculous.


in strict about psl standards and my personal opinion. I’m not saying he’s not good looking he is. He’s just never gonna be up their at the top


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> in strict about psl standards and my personal opinion. I’m not saying he’s not good looking he is. He’s just never gonna be up their at the top


Alright, I guess I and a lot of other people disagree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Alright, I guess I and a lot of other people disagree with you.


Literally half the people above agree. But ok


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Literally half the people above agree. But ok


On this forum? Sure. Outside this forum? No.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> On this forum? Sure. Outside this forum? No.


Ok lol. Whatever helps you feel better.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 11, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Ok lol. Whatever helps you feel better.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 11, 2019)

i dont even know who he is ded srs


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> movie halo - di caprio is not a chad level in looks, he gets halo from movies, he is still a prettboy tho


DiCaprio is unmoggable chad preetyboy too.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 11, 2019)

gandy mogs tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 11, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i dont even know who he is ded srs



The guy on the avi of like 10 different users or more on this forum


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 11, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I think this tells a lot about looksmaxers and lookismers tbh
> 
> Gandy revolutionized the male model industry because he was too muscly/masculine and before him, male models were more andro. Alain's "high class" basically means, good looking with low dimorphism. It's a fact that lookismers have higher dimorphism than looksmaxers, everything makes sense now


not really
ive noticed the lower dimorphic someone is the more they idealize masculine apperances and vice versa


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Incredible. How can someone be this retarded?
> Why would he repeatedly be called one of the most beautiful men this world has seen by the loads of people, if he was just “slightly above the average white guy”?


Can you post the Alain Delon gifs you posted on another thread here? I might make one of them my avi.


Deliciadecu said:


> I think this tells a lot about looksmaxers and lookismers tbh
> 
> Gandy revolutionized the male model industry because he was too muscly/masculine and before him, male models were more andro. Alain's "high class" basically means, good looking with low dimorphism. It's a fact that lookismers have higher dimorphism than looksmaxers, everything makes sense now





norwoodreaper said:


> not really
> ive noticed the lower dimorphic someone is the more they idealize masculine apperances and vice versa


Legit, I look very masculine but want to look more feminine(prettyboy)


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 12, 2019)

In real world beautiful/feminine looks works better than masculine bones.
that's why dicaprio and alain is considered the most beautiful men in the world.
masculine bones are not really that important.
Tyler Maher looks like jock who bullies nerds. not beautiful.
david gandy is really masculine but his eyes and overall face is beautiful. not only masculine.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Aug 12, 2019)

All the Delon fanboys on this site would suck his dick without hesitation if given the chance.


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> He’s extremely overrated it seems from reading comments he seems “high class” whatever that means. It sounds like aspie romanticism. Your either good looking or your not
> 
> I mean from a psl standpoint he’ll never be above a 6 because of cuck eyes and average height and frame.
> 
> All in all he just looks like the slightly above average white guy with a unique nice name halo.



when are low iq phaggots like you gonna realize that certain amount of feminine features actually enhance male's beauty and attractiveness?

wtf is with this alpha, brute, cavemen neanderthal shit in 21st century? are you a nigger? I've noticed most niggers are especially salty towards beautiful men because they can never pull off that high class, male model look and most women - especially the prime ones - find that DOM Masc phenotype to be disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

ElephantMan said:


> when are low iq phaggots like you gonna realize that certain amount feminine features actually enhance male's beauty and attractiveness?
> 
> wtf is with this alpha, brute, cavemen neanderthal shit in 21st century? are you a nigger? I've noticed most niggers are especially salty towards beautiful men because they can never pull off that high class, male model look and most women - especially the prime ones - find that DOM Masc phenotype to be disgusting.


Keep coping with that autism.

No ones arguing about feminine traits I’m talking about his cuck eye area. It’s stopping him from ascending past psl 6


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 12, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


>








XD


----------



## MrGlutton (Aug 12, 2019)

@Bobbu flay knows what he's talking about.

sorry, can list multiple people who put Alain Delon to shame


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 12, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


>


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Keep coping with that autism.
> 
> No ones arguing about feminine traits I’m talking about his cuck eye area. It’s stopping him from ascending past psl 6


His “cuck eye area” gets called beautiful time and time again by women/men whenever I go into the comment section of a YouTube video featuring him.


----------



## xit (Aug 12, 2019)

he is the most gl man ever


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> His “cuck eye area” gets called beautiful time and time again by women/men whenever I go into the comment section of a YouTube video featuring him.


Wow you really riding his dick that much? He has schelaral show and round eye orbitals with no support causing dropping’s. Everything else is good in his face but that.

Like I said psl stand point wise he’ll never be above psl 6. If we talking about beauty in eyes Gandy, Chico, Tyler Maher and many others mog him to death

He looks weak and soft and cuckish cause of his eyes.

I’m not changing my opinion or my verdict on him rating rise for a bunch of butthurt fanboys

Reminder to put this to rest





















The reason they look better? *EYE AREA*


----------



## Demir (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## xit (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Wow you really riding his dick that much? He has schelaral show and round eye orbitals with no support causing dropping’s. Everything else is good in his face but that.
> 
> Like I said psl stand point wise he’ll never be above psl 6. If we talking about beauty in eyes Gandy, Chico, Tyler Maher and many others mog him to death
> 
> ...


Delon mogs them all


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

xit said:


> Delon mogs them all







Coping levels reached never seen before.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 95685
> 
> Coping levels reached never seen before.


gandy mogs the fuck out of delon so do a ton of ppl imo


----------



## Demir (Aug 12, 2019)

I mog Gandy


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> gandy mogs the fuck out of delon so do a ton of ppl imo


I’ve said this. I swear to god it’s a coping mechanism because they probably have the same unfixable eye area.


----------



## xit (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> View attachment 95685
> 
> Coping levels reached never seen before.








Mogged

His eye area is good he just raises his brows a lot

Jfl at your iq


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

xit said:


> Mogged
> 
> His eye area is good he just raises his brows a lot
> 
> Jfl at your iq


Your legitimately retarded just lol. watch them in motion









Alain has Upper eyelid show, round non vertical shallow orbitals, high arched eyebrows, lack of browbone mild schelar show. All leading him to look soft and have a lack of confidence in his eyes compared to Gandy.

*KEEP COPING.*


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 12, 2019)

Delon is god 

Literally 10/10 face Most beautiful human walked on this earth 





Insane harmony,face shape,coloring,north Atlantid,hair,nose and everything about him is perfect 

He is my idol and role model in life


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Wow you really riding his dick that much? He has schelaral show and round eye orbitals with no support causing dropping’s. Everything else is good in his face but that.


What? No, I’m just stating facts, you cretin. I quite honestly didn’t expect you to be this retarded.


----------



## Krezo (Aug 12, 2019)

Gandy mog mog mogs


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2019)

xit said:


> Mogged
> 
> His eye area is good he just raises his brows a lot
> 
> Jfl at your iq


This is a guy which said that Delon looked just ”slightly better than the average white guy”. He’s an actual shoe size IQ individual.


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 12, 2019)

Alain Delon on suicide watch.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 12, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Alain can look like a preety boy
> 
> View attachment 95517
> 
> ...


purple noon market walk is his prime
hair and eye colour are godlike


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your legitimately retarded just lol. watch them in motion
> View attachment 95689
> 
> 
> ...


Look at his forehead, he lift his eyebrows. He want to look high trust. If he wants to be intimidating he squint


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Look at his forehead, he lift his eyebrows. He want to look high trust. If he wants to be intimidating he squint


You offer nothing to disprove my point but more fanboying this argument is over. Watch David Gandy interviews his eyes are naturally like that.

This is him squinting, this is Gandys natural look












Alain looks pensive or anxious like he’s afraid with self doubt or trying to hard. if you think HES imtimidating idk what else to say but your low t. 

This isn’t even about intimidation this is about which is better from a psl standpoint just lol.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 12, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You offer nothing to disprove my point but more fanboying this argument is over. Watch David Gandy interviews his eyes are naturally like that.
> 
> This is him squinting
> View attachment 95893
> ...


and what they're naturally like that when you can squint? Delon can have high trust eyes, gandy not


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 12, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> and what they're naturally like that when you can squint? Delon can have high trust eyes, gandy not


Idc honestly man no one will squint 24/7 in public like a psl aspie. it’s obvious you love him and defend him cause you have the same timid eyes.

From a psl standpoint he has to many flaws in his eye area to be above psl 6 caseclosed.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 26, 2019)

Who is Alain Delon? anyway, mogged to the death by the god


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Aug 26, 2019)

He's just really good looking


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Aug 26, 2019)

Caged at this thread. 

He’s good looking no 10/10


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 26, 2019)

IDK 
why was gandy and opry worshipped on lookism?
why was zyzz worshipped on bodybulding ?


----------

